# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Первые книги

## Сеня

Hare Krishna!

Хранятся ли самые первые издания книг Шрилы Прабхупады составленные Его учениками?

Если возможность приобрести копии самых первых и всех последующих изданий для каждой книги Шрилы Прабхупады?

Какие книги нравились самому Шриле Прабхупаде и он отдавал на печать, 

В каком году появилось первое издание книги которая в России получило назнавание "Путешествие вглубь себя". Интересует не первое издание этой книги в России, а вообще.

----------


## vijitatma das

Если Вас интересуют именно первые тиражи книг Прабхупады (например "Учение Господа Чайтаньи" 1969 года или "Бхагавад-гита" 1968 года), то они давно уже библиографическая редкость. Они издавались весьма скромными тиражами. 
Насколько я понимаю Ваш вопрос, Вас интересует, можно ли достать репринтные воспроизведения этих книг. Насколько мне известно, были изданы (на английском языке, разумеется) репринтные воспроизведения первых томов "Бхагаватам", напечатанных Прабхупадой в начале 60-х годов в Индии (еще до отъезда на Запад). Насчет других репринтов я не слышал. Но, например, английские "Бхагаватам", начиная с 3-й песни, издаются с тем же текстом, что и в присутствии "Прабхупады".




> Какие книги нравились самому Шриле Прабхупаде и он отдавал на печать


Сам Прабхупада ничего не "отдавал на печать". Он, максимум, иногда бегло просматривал гранки и подписывал их. Но и это бывало далеко не всегда, поскольку он постоянно путешествовал, а интернета тогда не было. Книжные дела он поручил ученикам (ответственным редакторам и т.п.), они-то этим и занимались. А ему привозили уже готовые сигнальные экземпляры.

Насчет "Путешествия" я не уверен. Если не ошибаюсь, сама книга появилась в 1990 году. Статьи, из которых она состоит, печатались в разные годы в журнале "Бэк ту Годхед".

Если Вас интересуют разные версии книг Шрилы Прабхупады (т.е. разные издания), могу направить Вас на сайт https://vanisource.org/wiki/Main_Page. Там Вы найдете все тексты разных лет.

----------


## Сеня

Благодарю за Ваш ответ прабху и за сылку, 

Почему я спросил  именно про книгу "Путишествие вглубь себя". 
Эту книгу я нашол дома в Питере, как потом я выяснил ее купила бабушка на базаре в году не помнит каком.
Книга мною была прочитана полностью, и буквально сразу после прочтения была потереня примерно в метро, как будто отправилась распространять сознаие Кришны дальше и я никак не могу найти похожее издание.
Эта книга стала для меня поворотной.
Ищу я уже ее давно. Четко помню что начиналась она по джентельменски со слов
 " Дамы и господа, ... ... ". 
Огромная просьба если кто то обладает данным изданием я готов купить за разумную сумму. Книга именно "Путешествие вглубь себя" никак иначе.

----------


## vijitatma das

Если речь идет о первом русском издании, оно вышло, если мне не изменяет память, в конце 90-х. Вот его обложка:

Сейчас та же книга продается в другом издании, в маленьком формате. Но текст там тот же самый.

----------


## Сеня

У моей уже облажка была на лиц. Стороне Кришна с оленем, а на задней Прабхупада.
Я как то недавно заказывал 10 шт, открываю и понимаю что текст другой, обложка таже, но содержание другое.
В интернете безполезно искать, ее можно обнаружить только у кого-нибудь дома. 
Вдруг кто то обнаружит дайте знать!

----------


## vijitatma das

Кришна с оленем был на обложке этой вот книги:

Книга та же самая, просто более позднее издание. Формат другой. А текст тот же самый.

----------


## vijitatma das

Была еще одна книга, "На пути к Кришне", там тоже на обложке был Кришна с оленем.
А словами "Леди и джентльмены"/"Дамы и господа" начинаются книги "Шри Ишопанишад" и "В поисках просветления" :smilies:

----------


## Сеня

Обратил внимание!

 Книга Путешествие вглубь себя 2013гг издание.



Что из этого поймет простой рядовой обыватель когда прочитает?

----------

